# Thank you LS



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Aunt LS! I love it! 

Is that for me mama

ooohhhh present woohoo

Beautiful Buddy Belt for the Princess

Fits perfect

Testing it out 


We both love our Buddy Belts 


Thank you so much! BG can not get out of it and she loves it. She walked perfectly in it last night! You are way too sweet! I am lucky to have a friend like you! 
:daisy:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love it. Red is a great color.


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

That's great, what a beautiful color!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the red on her. What and nice friend LS is!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

The red is a beautiful color on her. That is a very nice gift!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I love Red on BG and gold looks great on Sonny! I could not be more thankful


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Those are so neat. What a lovely gift!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

It looks beautiful on BG! That was so sweet of LS.

BG and Jaxx match now with their BB.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you are happy Christie! :love2: Thank you so much for the pictures.
I was sad last time I got BG a buddy belt that it was too big, I'm glad Sonny
wears that one, but I knew I had to get another one for little BG princess. This
is the Candy Apple color that you picked when I secretly showed you different
options, hehe, so I knew you'd like it. I remember you saying you love bright
colors on your pups so the Candy Apple red would look great.  


Happy Birthday to dear BG once again, and a BIG smooch to her and Sonny!

Love you guys!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It looks amazing on her! She is so comfortable in it and loves it! Thank you so much!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

And the size is good right?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Perfect for her and she has yet to get out  she honestly has a tiny neck for her size and no shoulders so it is hard to find anything that fits her well or she can't get out of so far this is the best!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

She does have a tiny neck for her size, thank goodness this harness fits well, 
and I'm super happy that you like it. You are a real selfless person Christie, 
and a real sweetheart, it was truly my pleasure to spoil you a little, after
all you do for everyone else, you deserve it my friend.  Hopefully the Buddy
Belts will result in more hikes & adventures! (without snakes  ) Enjoy!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

The red looks absolutely beautiful on her! :love2:


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww What beautiful buddy belt for Princess BG  I love the kindness shown on this forum, it is so overwhelming xxx


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christie I have a brand new red Puppia leash that I think will go nicely with the Apple Candy harness, do you want it? It's 5 feet I believe.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If your not using it sure but check shipping cost it might be cheaper for me to pick one up.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> If your not using it sure but check shipping cost it might be cheaper for me to pick one up.



Christie come on now, I'm not going to charge you my friend. 
I have to pick up meds at the beginning on next week at the
Pharmacy, they have a post office there, that's where I always
go to send packages, so once I'm there I'll send you the leash.
I just haven't been feeling well, so I'm hoping I'll make it there
soon, so you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It looks awesome on her! Love the red against her colouring, but she's such a pretty girl I'm sure anything would look great. So nice of you, LS!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the candy apple red buddy belt on BG !  . that was so nice of LS to send it to her for her birthday


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

This is such an inspiring thing!! Since I read this thread I've been thinking about it!! Hmm...pay it forward for puppies!! LOL!! Food for thought anyways..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG os passed out on top of me lol I guess she worked really hard today lol

Krystal I would love to see BG Sonny and Odie together oh and Brody. Can you imagine all 4 tri colors together lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> BG os passed out on top of me lol I guess she worked really hard today lol
> 
> Krystal I would love to see BG Sonny and Odie together oh and Brody. Can you imagine all 4 tri colors together lol


That would be adorable!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Krystal I would love to see BG Sonny and Odie together oh and Brody. Can you imagine all 4 tri colors together lol




...and Benji too please! He might not be a Chi, but he matches this group!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Christie darling, I just got back from the adventure of a lifetime, I went in 
my hot pink wheelchair with all four pups to the post office to mail a red
Puppia leash for you and I added an extra surprise for Princess BG. Half way
back home, about 30 minutes left, I could not longer push myself(pushing the
chair and all of my weight is quite a workout), so the pack all stepped up to
help mama, I sent all four of them to the front of the chair instead of the side
and told them to "go go go"...lol you should have seen the sight! ...a blonde
lady in her hot pink shirt, in a hot pink chair, with two pups on hot pink
leashes "helping to pull"(they were really there as decoration, lol) the chair,
and two Basenji boys actually pulling, all happy as can be with wind blowing 
in their faces. lol I don't remember ever getting that much attention as we
just did, every passer-byer, every car looking at my "sled dogs" and I rollin' in
style lol, it was hilarious. They really did save me though, because we were
quite far from home. Normally when I can't walk at all and have to use the
chair I try to walk them no further than 15 minutes or so from home, so if I
get too ill or too weak we can get home quickly, but today I was so excited
to mail your presents that I felt like a superwoman and it bit me in the butt.
Thank goodness for the pups, man they are such good dogs. What really
cracked me up is little Bella was running all happy and looking back at me like
"Mama, I'm helping right? Look at me helping! Look look!" She was not doing
anything but run obviously, but she was just so happy to be along side of the
gang who were actually helping pull the weight. It was just so fun. Instead of
a moment of panic it was a good time. Oh the kisses they all got from me,
good good pups.  I'm hoping that it won't take too long to get to you,
tomorrow is a holiday (Canada Day), so my guess is you'll get it the week of
the 8th. 




Got to go feed the neighbor, just wanted to stop by to tell you my silly story.  


talk soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG that is awesome LS! Sorry it took everything out of you but the image in my head is hysterical I can't help but laugh. I hope you feel better and thank you!


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Goodness LS what a adventure for you & the kiddos, LOL!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh LS you just made me giggle. I started reading your story and started feeling really bad and worried about you but by the end of the story I was giggling thinking about little Bella and Chanel in front running and helping you even if it was just moral support!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Oh LS you just made me giggle. I started reading your story and started feeling really bad and worried about you but by the end of the story I was giggling thinking about little Bella and Chanel in front running and helping you even if it was just moral support!


That was me too! I can see the basenji doing all the work but the chis thinking they are doing it all with big grins then LS in her hot pink going "weeeeeee" like the geico pig commercial lol


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> That was me too! I can see the basenji doing all the work but the chis thinking they are doing it all with big grins then LS in her hot pink going "weeeeeee" like the geico pig commercial lol


Oh Christie!!! Now I have the picture of LS going weeeeee in my head.

You guys must have known I needed a giggle today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol lol lol

Sorry that was my mental image lol


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> Lol lol lol
> 
> Sorry that was my mental image lol


I thought it was adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> OMG that is awesome LS! Sorry it took everything out of you but the image in my head is hysterical I can't help but laugh. I hope you feel better and thank you!



No no, come on now, this was all good fun, I don't regret a thing, quite the
opposite, I'm still smiling thinking about it. The boys are passed out from their
fun workout, they just loved it. What impressed me is they completely ignored
all the squirrels, like they knew it was serious business, no fooling around time. 
It was a beautiful day today to top it off, so we really got lucky. That one
pharmacy/post office isn't close to home at all, but I only go there because
they all know me and let me in with the pups no problems just smiles and
compliments to the fur kids, it's awesome. And you're welcome, it's a really
big pleasure for me to do something for a giving person like yourself. You're
awesome Christie. :love2: A rare jewel!






Lulajane said:


> Goodness LS what a adventure for you & the kiddos, LOL!!


Haha, you can just picture it can't you?! :lol: It was a blast!
Hope your day is going well. Kisses to your little Gypsy.







intent2smile said:


> Oh LS you just made me giggle. I started reading your story and started feeling really bad and worried about you but by the end of the story I was giggling thinking about little Bella and Chanel in front running and helping you even if it was just moral support!


Oh sweetie, why worry or feel bad? No way! If I let this disease bring me
down and if I stayed in bed all day like a vegetable all depressed feeling sorry
for myself, then you could feel bad. But I refuse to let any pain, no matter
how extreme keep me from living and keep me from getting sunshine and keep
me from caring for those I love, be it my dogs, my family or my friends. This
pain is extremely severe, but it's permanent, it's never going away, it's only
been getting worse with the passing years, so it's not an option to cry about
the 10000 things I can not do, it won't make it go away, I have to live with it
and make the most out of the 100 things that I still am capable of doing. Do
you know what I mean? The wheelchair is a very helpful tool, it gives me more 
freedom, freedom to walk my dogs even when I can't take one step, freedom
to get fresh air, freedom to go do something nice for a dear friend. If I didn't
have it I would at most be able to leave my home maybe a couple of times
per month at most, I would not be able to go out for very long or go very far.
Besides, it's an awesome chair, all terrain, and hot pink!  Yes it's tough to
use it sometimes, even after 7 years there are still difficulties, but I rather
laugh through the rough patches, you know. I don't have hubby helping me
every second of the day, I don't have anyone else here, it's just me, I have
to be self reliant, I have to keep pushing through, otherwise my quality of life will
decline to a level from which it's very difficult to come out of, it's as simple as
that. There are many people with chronic severe illnesses, some choose to let
it get them down, or use it as excuse to give up, others use it as a lesson in
strength, a lesson in life, to enjoy things more, to be grateful for little
pleasures of life, and simply as a challenge instead of an obstacle. These are
the people who inspire me to keep going, these are the people I look up to.
The folks who no matter how hurt or how ill just smile and keep on rollin'
through this life screaming weeeeeeeeee! :tongue:

There are heroes all around us, if we open our eyes, ears and hearts it's quite
easy to find inspiration to keep fighting.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Oh Christie!!! Now I have the picture of LS going weeeeee in my head.
> 
> You guys must have known I needed a giggle today.
> 
> ...




I take it you're having a rough day? You know I'm here, right? For anything...
I got you girl, don't be sad, just pm me if you need to chat, vent or if there
is something I can help you with. Deal?! 

BIG hugs!


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

LS you are so inspirational. I love the mental pic of the dogs pulling you home.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Such a nice color 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Dawna, you're very kind. 



Christie, did you get my other package yet? I'm getting nervous because I chose the shipping option without tracking.


----------

